# Olympus OM Canon EF adapter?



## Compaq (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a few lenses for Oly OM system, and would like to put them on my Canon body. Does anyone here have experience with any adapters?

I'd like to use the 70-210/4.5 and 35/2.8 spesifically. 

Thank you in advance for help or tips.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 22, 2012)

It is my understanding that all that is needed for using OM lenses on an EOS body is to get the lens 2mm further away from the sensor than EF lenses are. Which means that there should be very little optical differences (the light needs to travel through 2mm more air, but that should have a marginal effect at best). Focus confirm might be nice. Adjust aperture with the ring. AP and Manual only, but hey, that's all we need, right?


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 22, 2012)

olympus om to canon adapter | eBay

Cheers, Don


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2012)

YES, I have an Olympus OM-mount to Canon EF lens mount adapter...it works well, and is solidly-made. I bought it from e-Bay for $17. Here it is, shown with an Olympus 28mm f/2.8 lens, riding on my 5D classic.View attachment 17920 To the right of the Olympus/Canon combo is an M42 thread mount Vivitar Series 1 55mm f/2.8 macro lens, and in the background are a pair of Asahi telephotos: the 135mm f/3.5 with lens shade, and 200mm f/4 Super-Takumar on the far right.

and in this second picture, you can see some of the other types of lenses that adapt well to Canon EOS Cameras: M42 thread-mount lenses, and of course, Nikon F-mount lenses.View attachment 17921


----------



## Compaq (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for link, Don!

Brilliant stuff, Derrel! I can't believe I haven't thought of this before. Purchased one off of the bay. Pretty long shipping, though, several weeks. 

And a small correction, it's a 28/2.8 I have, not a 35mm. 

Older lenses are inexpensive and often great. Maybe I'll get some old OM primes in the future?!


----------



## mddolson (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an old sigma 100-200 mm F4 zoom telephoto lens for my old OM-1. My newer camera is a Canon XSi (D450) I tried to get an Canon eF mount for it but now such luck. I figured if it will work on Olympus Om lenses, it should work on my Sigma lens with OM mount. I ordered an OM-EF adapter with focus confirmation chip on eBay (from China), it was only $30 US. It took about 3 weeks by mail. The adapter fits perfectly (nice & snug) not loose as I heard from others. I set the camera on Aperture priority, set the lens to desire F stop, & let camera adjust ISo & exposure which I can see in view finder. I get a beep with shutter release is depressed half way, when it's in-focus.
I've only taken a few test shots so far, but Im pleased. I'm happy the old lens can still have some use.

Mike Dolson


----------

